# .40 PX4 Storm Subcompact vs .40 Taurus Slimline



## druguillot (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm in the market for a small subcompact and considering these two guns. Would love to hear some advice.

Thanks


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

.40 PX4 Storm Subcompact... Save yourself some possible grief...(Taurus' production too inconsistent).


----------



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2010)

Out of those two, I would lean towards the PX4 myself.
I just recently bought the Springfield XD-9 sub compact, which they make in a .40 also.
Just shot the thing yesterday for the first time since I got it, and man, what a sweet little shooter it is.
Might want to check them out also.
Good luck.


----------

